# cpt 64494 pericapsular injection?



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 21, 2011)

Patient had bilateral L5-S1 facet injection which is cpt 64493-50 and L4-L5 right facet injection(64494-rt)  but dr couldn't get to the left L4-L5 bcuz of severe degeneration the needle was unable to be entered so he did instead a pericapsular injection. How would this be coded?   Thanks


----------



## BFAITHFUL (Aug 22, 2011)

any takers on this one?


----------



## dwaldman (Aug 23, 2011)

Thats a tough question. Should it not be billed, billed as 64494-52, use 20550-20552 with 59, or unlisted?


----------

